# websites on grooming?



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

while i wait on the havanese grooming book i'd like to start learning more about grooming.
are there any good websites on dog grooming that you might recommend?

thanks,
joe


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

i have a couple of sites bookmarked on my computer. There's Grooming the Pet Havanese, which offers simple instructions and some photos of different haircuts, and then there's also SilkyDogs Havanese which is a website by a breeder and has info on daily grooming, tools, bathing, etc, along with photos of the different steps of brushing and combing, and other Havanese info as well. To find the grooming info on the second one you have to follow some links, I couldn't figure out how to make a direct link to the grooming page. But it's under Havanese ---> Daily Care on the menu on top of the main page.

The info is pretty simple, probably not much more detailed than what you'll find here on the forum, but there are photos so at least that part is helpful..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just bumping this up with a few more sites that might be helpful..... 
If anyone can add more, that would be great as this thread would then stay active and easier to find for those needing a hand. 

http://www.havanese.ca/Grooming_your_havanese.htm

http://bichonhabanero.tripod.com/grooming.htm

http://www.havanesecanada.com/grooming.html

http://www.rumbaclubhavanese.com/Grooming/grooming.htm

http://www.airenet.com/sunberry/havanese-coatcare.htm

http://www.havserenity.com/havanese_grooming.htm

http://www.havanais.ch/grooming.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_2098745_groom-havanese.html

I have not read through each and every one of these sites, but check them out and see what might be useful to you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marj, That's a good idea, to have bumped this up. I've not seen this thread, and it does have some good information.

Also, the new Canadian Havanese Grooming book and site should be listed. I would have loved that book when I first got Tucker. It would have made learning how to do the grooming a lot easier, when there was no one to show me how. I just used what I had previously learned on my Keeshond, but it seems a lot of folks have never had the experience of grooming a dog.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for the links. Saved!


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been reading the links you have posted and I have saved a number of them and going out to buy some supplies... I am not brushing lizzy a little each day and she is being good...what a miracle...... I will keep it up and then go down to maybe 3 times a week or when I see her looking like a rag.....Thanks for your Help....Helene


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You're welcome! 

Having a popular forum with many members does mean that sometimes really good threads/topics get pushed far back in 'latest posts' and lost in the shuffle, so if anyone ever spots an older thread that might be of interest, please just 'bump' it up and we'll all benefit! 

I agree that the Cdn. book "Havanese Grooming Handbook" is fantastic! I got one even though I've been grooming my boys myself for almost 2 years. It should be one of those books, like "The Joyous Havanese" that all new Hav owners should get.

For the book, here is a link to the Havanese Fanciers of Canada website: http://www.havanesefanciers.com/


----------

